# New Marans Chicks!



## MaransGuy

I got some new Marans chicks the other day. Some very nice friends sent them to me to help me get started with the breed. I plan to show them and their eggs. I got them when they were a very young. As you can see, they have grown since then. They are sending me some more that are the same age as these. There was more, but the post office got them mixed up and all died but these three. I will have Black Copper, Blue Copper, and Cuckoo Marans when they send the rest of them. Looking forward to the experience!


----------



## hildar

Hey at least you had someone send them to you, rather then you having to buy them. A lady was telling me the other day she found some Marans for $10 a chick in Raleigh.


----------



## nj2wv

They are cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks

They're so adorable! I love that age they are at. So inquisitive and fun to watch.


----------



## MaransGuy

hildar said:


> Hey at least you had someone send them to you, rather then you having to buy them. A lady was telling me the other day she found some Marans for $10 a chick in Raleigh.


$10 is a reasonable price in my opinion, if they come from good stock that is.


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks nj2wv and 7chicks!


----------



## hildar

MaransGuy said:


> $10 is a reasonable price in my opinion, if they come from good stock that is.


Tell me about it. I found someone with a Turken rooster, they wanted $100 for it. Brenda found some hens and they wanted $50 each for the Marans, and the Turkens. I said nope, I will hatch some or buy babies through cackle so am doing both lol.


----------



## Hollowmoon

Awh so cute! I love chicks when they are small and cute! Now mine are big and cute 


~Olivia


----------



## MaransGuy

I love having chicks, but the wait kills me, lol. I can't wait until they start laying! I'm looking forward to showing them and their eggs!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some more pics I took today.  I have some more coming, but I won't be here to take pics of them until 1-4 weeks. I'll be out of state. Look for the new pics before too aweful long!


----------



## MaransGuy

Okay! Post office called and they're here! Plans changed and I will be here to take pics, lol. It's about a 2 hour drive there and back to go get them. I'll try and post pics ASAP.


----------



## hildar

wow sounds like you are loving all of these new babies. Good luck with them all.


----------



## blblanchard

Feathered legs and all. I love them!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks guys! I will hopefully have about 60-75 Game chicks hatch out soon, lol. I have 4 hens setting and a 5th about to start.  Plus, I may be ordering some Marans from another farm.


----------



## hildar

You just can't get enough can you.


----------



## MaransGuy

hildar said:


> You just can't get enough can you.


I just love chickens, lol.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here's some pictures I took of the new chicks today. I put the pair of Cream Legbars and the original three with them and they seem to be doing alright together.


----------



## hildar

Well that is great to hear that they are all getting along good. I hope my chicks that I hatch out from eggs get along with the ones i get from Cackle there will be about 9 days difference in ages, but I figure the older ones can look after the younger ones. I still can't wait. Today was the first time I have ever held a green egg and I got 4 total in the mail. One though went in the trash it had small hairline cracks in it.


----------



## MaransGuy

There's alot more than 9 days seperating these, so I think yours will be just fine.


----------



## hildar

I can't wait to see at least some of these eggs hatch out, it's like a big surprise when they do most I wont even know what they are. I think the only ones I can be 100% sure of what they are is the green eggs.


----------



## MaransGuy

Hey guys! I here are some more pictures I took of the chicks today. They love being out on the yard!


----------



## hildar

They look so happy, which we know makes you happy.


----------



## MaransGuy

Of course! lol. Here are a few pics of the big man! If he turns out good then he'll be my main breeding rooster. I sure hope he does! I love that feller.


----------



## hildar

He will be happy with his harem. Wait until he starts producing babies.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some pictures I took yesterday!


----------



## MaransGuy

And a couple more...


----------



## hildar

The way you photograph them they may end up becoming models.


----------



## MaransGuy

Tell me about it! They already have their applications in, lol.


----------



## piglett

hildar said:


> I can't wait to see at least some of these eggs hatch out, it's like a big surprise when they do most I wont even know what they are. I think the only ones I can be 100% sure of what they are is the green eggs.


could be a gator in one of those eggs

better keep an eye on em


----------



## piglett

MG. i love that cockerel !

how soon before you can box him up & send him to new hampshire?


----------



## MaransGuy

The Cuckoo or Black Copper?


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> The Cuckoo or Black Copper?


oh the Cuckoo for sure

i hope you get hundreds of little ones out of him


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks! I have already had several people tell me that they thought he was beautiful. He is going to be a stocky fellow.


----------



## hildar

piglett said:


> could be a gator in one of those eggs
> 
> better keep an eye on em


I have a little blue eggs maybe a smurf??? And there is one shaped like a golf ball maybe a turtle egg. I will be fine as long as no snakes hatch out.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some more pics I took today and yesterday. They're growing!


----------



## piglett

just 3, you need more that that


----------



## MaransGuy

I do have more than that. I have a pair of Blue coppers, a rooster and 4 hens of the Cuckoo, and I do need more Black Coppers, lol.


----------



## b_elms

You have some good looking birds! I am finding it's hard to stop buying more and adding on to the coop! Such a fun hobby. And good for the kids to! Any ways good luck with all your birds! Hope you can get more!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks b_elms! You're right! It's very hard to stop getting more chickens, lol. I have found an effective way to stop though. It's called................not having any money, lol.  I'm going to have to sell some of my chickens so we can afford to keep feeding what we keep.


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> I do have more than that. I have a pair of Blue coppers, a rooster and 4 hens of the Cuckoo, and I do need more Black Coppers, lol.


i'm swimming in buff orpington pullets at the moment

looks like a 70 / 30 hatch so far

the 70% is pullets

i'm sure i'll get enough boys for camp

all the rest can be girls if they like


----------



## piglett

MaransGuy said:


> Thanks b_elms! You're right! It's very hard to stop getting more chickens, lol. I have found an effective way to stop though. It's called................not having any money, lol.  I'm going to have to sell some of my chickens so we can afford to keep feeding what we keep.


i'll be hitting the chicken swap over in Sanford Maine come Sat

i'm needing some feed $$$

& coop space


----------



## MaransGuy

Lol, I have 89 chickens in all. That includes chicks and adults. Plus, I'm about to set 3 hens.


----------



## hildar

Not much around here for swaps unless if I go all the way to Raleigh, or Fayetteville. And I have no intention of going to the city to get what I need.


----------



## back2simplelife

Beautiful MG!!


----------



## MaransGuy

back2simplelife said:


> Beautiful MG!!


Thanks!!


----------



## TnChickenLady

Beautiful flock MG!


----------



## hildar

What no new photos??? Did they get tired of posing for you??? Come on we want more photos of them.


----------



## MaransGuy

TnChickenLady said:


> Beautiful flock MG!


Thanks!


----------



## MaransGuy

​


hildar said:


> What no new photos??? Did they get tired of posing for you??? Come on we want more photos of them.


Well, we just moved them into a coop and they are a little scared since we caught them. I will try and take some pictures soon though.


----------



## hildar

Can't wait to see how much they have grown.


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> $10 is a reasonable price in my opinion, if they come from good stock that is.


Very reasonable if they're good stock. Most of the Marans floating around out there are bred for quantity not quality and aren't worth having if you're looking for quality. (or they're being raised by people who don't really know what they're doing).

When I see $5 Marans chicks on Craig's List I don't even bother, because chances are they aren't any good.

I've been getting my chicks from reputable show breeders (or eggs if chicks aren't available for shipping).



hildar said:


> Tell me about it. I found someone with a Turken rooster, they wanted $100 for it. Brenda found some hens and they wanted $50 each for the Marans, and the Turkens. I said nope, I will hatch some or buy babies through cackle so am doing both lol.


If all you want is hatchery quality, it wouldn't make sense to pay $100 for a rooster.


----------



## hildar

Well Brenda wanted her rooster for a pet project. So I can't imagine having a naked neck rooster for $100 just for a pet and to use it with her frizzles. To me that would be pointless. I pretty much keep my NN's for us only we love them, and they also enjoy going broody from what folks are telling me about them. Next year I will want me a broody.

The Marans were not to bad, however I still can't see spending that much for a chick.


----------



## TnChickenLady

Thanks for the marans pictures MG! I have (8) 5 week old cuckoo pullets and they are so sweet, they are a bit flighty even though handled daily but I love them anyway! Today I just had to go to the feed store and ended up bringing home (7) more silky chicks so now I have (4) splash, (3) black (3) white silkies, (1) black sizzle, and (7) Easter eggers. This whole chicken thing is addictive!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some updated pictures of the Marans!  I know they're not the best pics, but I'll try and post some better ones soon.


----------



## piglett

SEND THAT LAST ONE TO MY PLACE asap )))))))


----------



## MaransGuy

Lol, thanks.  He's my only Cuckoo Rooster. I have three hens to go with him too.


----------



## hildar

They get so big so quickly. they are so pretty.


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks hildar!


----------



## pprkepr

I keep hearing that bcm are rare ,but i see them everywhere lol


----------



## ladycat

pprkepr said:


> I keep hearing that bcm are rare ,but i see them everywhere lol


They're not rare. GOOD bcms are rare.


----------



## MaransGuy

ladycat is %100 right.


----------



## piglett

ladycat said:


> They're not rare. GOOD bcms are rare.


sort of like GOOD buff orpingtons

any hatchery can supply low quality ones

most people don't know they ended up with junk till they see

some good ones


----------



## MaransGuy

Well, I must disagree with you there, piglett. I don't think hatchery Buff Orpingtons, or any other breed, are junk. They simply don't meet the standard. If I didn't like to show the birds, and sell them as showing birds, then I would be 100% happy with hatchery birds. Although, I don't actually thnk you meant what you said completely. I do undersatnd where your coming from though.


----------



## ladycat

piglett said:


> most people don't know they ended up with junk till they see some good ones


So true. I was once in the chicken business, and had hundreds of chickens, but they were all hatchery stock. I was very familiar with all the different breeds.

Then I ran into some show chicken people, and started hanging around with all the show people and going to the chicken shows and OMGosh the differences between hatchery stock and show stock is amazing!

Put them side by side and you almost don't think they're the same breed.


----------



## Fiere

I love my hatchery and "backyard" bred birds, my laying flock is full of them. But it's true, after seeing the standard I won't go back. I have a hard time finding stock therefore I introduce new blood with hatchery chicks but I cull them very hard and then improve upon them with pairings, and then cull relentlessly again. 
We all have to start somewhere and it's easier to get one or two nice birds and mate them over decent hatchery birds, hatch lots and cull many, and save your pennies to get another nice quality bird to add - than it is to get a whole flock of show quality birds. 

When I see a 6lb Australorp with yellow foot pads my heart breaks, it really does.


----------



## ladycat

Fiere said:


> We all have to start somewhere and it's easier to get one or two nice birds and mate them over decent hatchery birds, hatch lots and cull many, and save your pennies to get another nice quality bird to add - than it is to get a whole flock of show quality birds.


I don't have any hatchery Marans, but I do have "common" Marans. But what I've been doing is getting show stock to improve what I've got.

I don't have many hundreds of dollars to start exclusively with the best, so I started cheap, and my birds are getting better and better. You can rapidly improve bad stock with good stock.

I should mention, I'm keeping some matings of pure show stock separate for producing the roosters to mate with the lower quality stock.

Give me another 2 or 3 generations and all my stock will be superb!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some updated pictures! I couldn't make a decision on which ones to post, so I decided to post them all, lol.


----------



## MaransGuy

And more....


----------



## piglett

send the one in the last pic up here


----------



## MaransGuy

He is very nice, but I need him, lol. He's my only rooster. It looks like I'll have a nice set of Cuckoo Marans! Hopefully I'll have a nice pair of Black Coppers too.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some updated pictures of the Marans!  I have culled a few and this is what I have left. I noticed today that the Blue Copper rooster's eyes are black. I may have to cull him if they don't lighten up. Hopefully they will!


----------



## MaransGuy

Sorry, they aren't the best pictures. I had to wait until they went to roost.


----------



## LittleWings

Wow, they have grown up fast. Looking good MG!


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks LW!  I am very proud of them.


----------



## back2simplelife

They are beautiful! Wow does time fly!


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks!


----------



## MaransGuy

Here are some pictures I took this morning.  Also, I have a question for the people that knows about breeding Marans for show. I got these to show at the Newnan, GA poultry show in February, and the Lake City poultry show in january. Do you think these would have a chance at winning?


----------



## MaransGuy

And some more...


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> Here are some pictures I took this morning.  Also, I have a question for the people that knows about breeding Marans for show. I got these to show at the Newnan, GA poultry show in February, and the Lake City poultry show in january. Do you think these would have a chance at winning?


I don't know much, but do those cuckoos have any feathers on their legs?

And I can see some yellow legs in the background, are those the legs of a Marans?


----------



## MaransGuy

Two of the Cuckoo pullets are feather legged and one isn't. I know you can't show clean legged, but I will keep the feathered and clean legged ones together, just show the feathered ones. The yellow legs in the background are from Cream Legbars.


----------



## MaransGuy

And some more updated pictures.


----------



## piglett

wow they are getting big

how many will go "camping" ?


----------



## MaransGuy

What do you mean by "camping"?


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> What do you mean by "camping"?


You send them to freezer camp when you butcher them.


----------



## hildar

They are getting big, and beautiful. Nice pictures.


----------



## MaransGuy

Oh! I don't think I will do that this time. I will probably just sell the ones I ain't keeping, lol. They're all just too good to do that, lol.


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks hildar!


----------



## MaransGuy

Hello everyone! I have decided to stop participating in this forum. As much as I have enjoyed it, I just don't have time to keep up with this, my facebook groups, MCCUSA, and daily life. It is just too much. For anyone who is interested in joining, I am in the "Black Copper Marans Fanciers" FB group. I will continue to post pictures there. Thanks.


----------



## nj2wv

Sorry to see you go. Nice to have met you.


----------



## MaransGuy

You too nj2wv!


----------

